# [BUILD] Melee Assassin



## Waterproofed (29. November 2011)

*BUILD*
*+++ leichter Spoiler +++*

*1-50*
http://skyrimcalculator.com/#8622

*51-81*
http://skyrimcalculator.com/#12814

*Einhändig*
- erhöht den Schaden mit Einhandwaffen um 100%
- erhöht das Angriffstempo mit Einhandwaffen um 35%
- erhöht den Schaden von Power-Attacken um 50%

*Schmieden*
- erlaubt es euch, bereits verzauberte Gegenstände zu verbessern

*Leichte Rüstung*
- erhöht den Rüstungswert um 100%
- Rüstungsbonus (25 %)
- man kann nicht mehr verlangsamt werden
- Ausdauer regeneriert 50% schneller
- 10% weniger Schaden von Nahkampf-Attacken

*Schleichen*
- 40% schwieriger euch zu entdecken
- 3x Schaden bei Bogenschüssen aus dem Schleichen heraus (nicht relevant für diesen build)
- 15x Schaden mit Dolchangriffen aus dem Schleichen, 6x Schaden mit normalen Waffen
- Lautstärke der Rüstung wird um 50% verringert
- man löste keine Druckplatten mehr aus
- wenn man beim Schleichen sprintet, macht man eine Vorwärtsrolle
- ob man geht oder rennt macht beim Schleichen keinen Unterschied mehr
- sich zu Ducken, bewirkt, das der Kampf kurzzeitig unterbrochen wird und entfernte Gegner erst wieder nach euch suchen müssen

*Taschendiebstahl*
- Bonus von 80% (mit +100 Trag-Kapazität) / 100% (ohne zusätzliche Trag-Kapazität)
- weitere 25% Chancenerhöhung, wenn das Ziel am schlafen ist
- Gold zu rauben ist 50% einfacher
- erlaubt es euch ausgerüstete Waffen und Kleidung des Ziels zu rauben

*Alchemie*
- Tränke und Gifte sind 100% stärker
- Heiltränke sind 25% stärker (Heilung, Magicka, Ausdauer)
- Gifte sind nochmal 25% effektiver

*Tipps*

*benutzt den Wächterstein des Diebes*
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/The_Thief_Stone

*tretet der Diebesgilde bei*
- Hehler (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Tonilia)
- Schießkunst Trainer (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Niruin)
- Schleichen Trainer (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Delvin_Mallory)
- Taschendiebstahl Trainer (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Vipir_the_Fleet)
- Schloss knacken Trainer (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Vex)
- Diebesgilden Rüstung (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Thieves_Guild_Armor)
- Nachtigallen Rüstung (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Nightingale_Armor)
- Gildenmeister Rüstung (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Guild_Master's_Armor_Set)

*tretet der dunklen Bruderschaft bei*
- Rüstung der dunklen Bruderschaft (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Dark_Brotherhood_Armor_(Skyrim))
- Handschuhe: verdoppelt den Schaden eurer Überraschungsangriffe
- Leichte Rüstung Trainer (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Nazir)
- Alchemie Trainer (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Babette)
- Klinge des Leidens (bester Dolch) (http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Blade_of_Woe_(Skyrim)) bekommt 2, indem ihr Astrid am Anfang einen klaut (requires pickpocket perk which allow you to pickpocket weapons)
- ultimativer Spielspaß

*benutzt eure Power-Attacken mit beiden Dolchen *
- extrem viel Schaden mit beiden Dolchen 30x Schaden (erfordert die Handschuhe der dunklen Bruderschaft)

*benutzt Tränke und Gifte*
- erhöht euren Schaden nochmals
- Unsichtbarkeitstränke um erneute Schleich-Angriffe ausführen zu können

*benutzt Nicht-Dolch-Waffen oder Werwolf-Form*
- benutzt Äxte, Schwerter oder Streitkolben wenn ihr im Nicht-Schleich Modus den Gegner attackiert (Bsp.: bei Drachen die ihr mit einem Bogen pullen müsst)
- oder holt euch die Werwolf-Form um den Gegnern auf die Fresse zu hauen
- Dolche machen nicht den extremen Schaden wenn nicht mit einem Überraschungsangriff starten könnt, sie sind aber trotzdem brauchbar

*Vorteile*
- extremer Schaden bei Überraschungsangriffen
- man kann Riesen, Drachen und anderes one-hitten
- extrem spaßiges gameplay

*Nachteile*
- es gibt keine "perfekte" Drachenmaske für diesen build
- man muss öfter mal Drachen mit dem Bogen pullen, sodass man nicht immer mit dem extrem hohen Schaden einer Schleich-Attacke starten kann (aber Drachen sind ja easy)
- es gibt keine Finishing-Animation wenn an mit beiden Waffen gleichzeitig angreift
- einen Kampf ohne Schleich-Attacke zu starten, macht deutlich weniger Schaden

*Begleiter*
- zur Zeit spiele ich gerade genau diesen Build und komme bestens ohne Begleiter klar, ich habe Anfangs viel in Ausdauer gesteckt, weil man eh nie getroffen wird
- wenn man trotzdem einen Begleiter wählt empfehle ich einen Fernkampf / Magier - Begleiter der nicht gleich all eure Gegner aufschreckt
- außerdem müsst ihr gut mit den Begleitern hantieren können, sagt ihnen sie sollen warten damit ihr die Gegner im Stealth-Kill bekommen könnt, missbraucht sie wenn dann nur als Packesel
- ich bin gerade Level 60 und habe noch nie einen Begleiter bei diesem Build dabei gehabt

*Empfohlene Völker*
*Kahjit*
- verbessertes Schleichen
- verbessertes Einhand
- unbewaffnet Kämpfen (gut für Prügeleien)

*Ork*
- Bonus Schaden


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2011)

Du könntest noch dazuschreiben welcher Schrein und vll. ob und welcher Begleiter passend ist.


----------



## Arosk (29. November 2011)

Buildguides für ein Singleplayerspiel... seh ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## TheGui (29. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Buildguides für ein Singleplayerspiel... seh ich zum ersten mal.



ich finds cool, da ich mit nem scheiß build angefangen hab und es den spaß stark getrübt hat

ausserdem ist es interessant sich mal an zu schauen was es so alles an "specs" gibt.

und zu guter letzt... für absolute anfänger was offline rollenspiele von diesem Ausmaß an geht ist das ne super Hilfe, da man so schon gnadenlos überfordert und überwältigt ist!


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Buildguides für ein Singleplayerspiel... seh ich zum ersten mal.



Und? Deswegen ist es doch nicht schlecht.

Danke für die ausführlichen Tipps. Kann man sich ja prima nach richten wenn man so einen Assassin basteln möchte


----------



## Waterproofed (30. November 2011)

Mein Bruder spielt jetzt gerade auch diesen Specc und hat sich Blade of Woe geholt (Dolch aus der dunklen Bruderschaft, von Astrid geklaut).
Er ist level 28 und hat damit einen (Alten Drachen) geonehittet. xD Also ist schon nice gameplay.


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Also Finishing Moves gibt es mit 2x1h wenn man gleichzeitig angreift  Bei mir werden die Gegner dann geköpft.


----------



## Asayur (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist denn der Daedra Dolch für diesen Build, mit meinem Mage zwar unbrauchbar, aber einen Assassin will ich schon noch zocken *gg*
hat ja den One Hit procc, aber ist er vom schaden her sonst schlecht? ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Dezember 2011)

Daedra Waffen sind prinzipiell die besten Waffen im Spiel, allerdings rede ich von den geschmiedeten und du von einer Questbelohnung. Ich schätze der Dolch wird ganz brauchbar sein, im Vergleich zu den Schmiedewaffen aber nen Witz.


----------



## Asayur (19. Dezember 2011)

Mit der Schmiederei hab ich mich noch nicht so auseinandergesetzt, habs ja auch nicht gebraucht, mit der Erzmagier Robe, der Morokei Maske und dem Selbstverzauberten Rest ist es als Magier sowieso
klar ^^


----------

